# Roland GX-24 Maintenance Help



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all. Wondering if anyone can help me. I have had a GX-24 cutter for about 3 years. I have changed blades and cutting strips. Lately I've noticed that my cuts are not so clean. I recent changed my cutting strip and put a new blade in, but I'm wondering is there something else that would need to be replaced to help with better performance? What should be replaced due to wear and tear after 3 years? Do I need to replace the blade holder? I've noticed that the blade does not go in easily any more. I tried cleaning it but something just isn't right. Would this be affecting my cuts? Also, how often should I replace the pinch rollers? I've never replaced them. As for the blade holders, what's the difference between the alloy and the plastic holders? Is there a difference in performance? Sorry for so many questions. There are so many knowledgeable people on here. Thought I'd ask! Thanks for your time!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure about the pinch rollers, but definitely replace the blade holder. There's a little bearing inside that could be sticking or seized up. Also, make sure there's no vinyl (or whatever you cut) residue inside the blade holder. I guess it wouldn't hurt to change the rollers, but it doesn't seem to be feeding issues you're having.

I don't own a GX-24 yet (on the way soon!), but I do own a Roland Stika SV-12, which uses the same blade holder.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I would change the blade holder along with the blade. After 3 years of going up and down it's going to wear. I am assuming that the alloy holder will cost more but last a lot longer. You have to do the math on that expense.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Definately change the blade holder.


----------



## eonis360 (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree. With a GX-24, i think the investment of an alloy holder would be worth it.


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks everyone for your input. I'm definitely going to be purchasing and replacing my blade holder with the alloy one.


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Update: I went ahead and ordered the alloy blade holder. I installed it last night and my cuts are nice and clean! Problem fixed! Thanks everyone for your input. Much appreciated!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it's working out. 
Something I just came across while browsing the forums as well; when your blade needs to be replaced again, get a cleancut blade instead of the OEMs.
Clean Cut Blade


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

I was going to mention it but I had purchased a clean cut blade at the same time as the alloy blade holder and I am currently using that blade. This is the first time I have tried the Clean Cut Blade and I love it! Thanks again! 

I have one more question for anyone who can help me. I cannot find a part for my cutter. The little plastic nub that tightens the rings to hold the vinyl in place has broken off. Anyone know where to find a replacement? I've attached a picture. I can't seem to find this part anywhere!


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd give roland a call. From the pic it looks like just the head broke off.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Roland will have them. I dont use the collars myself as I let the vinyl rolls line themselfs up.


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Was hoping to find a place to order it from online, but I will give Roland a call! Thanks!


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Update: I just called Roland to order the part. In case anyone ever needs it, the part# for the white plastic screw is 31179101 and the retail price is $2.90. You can order them by calling the Roland Sales Dept. 1-800-542-2307


----------

